# How do I join?



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

So, perhaps I'm catching the club at an awkward moment with regards to the website, but I'm having a terrible time finding information on re-joining the club. I've been away from the hobby for a few years (again), and would like to get my aquarium back up and running.

I know I can just show up to a meeting to join, but I'm rarely able to attend meetings. I'd much rather paypal the treasurer so that I can support the club now.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Dave, the treasurer of the club is Mike Herod, CrownMan here on APC. Send him a PM, and he can sign you up. Our next meeting is in September, date to be announced.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks!

I sent him a PM.

Is the website in the middle of a re-design? I would think that making it easy for people to join and give the club money would be a priority!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The website is an ongoing problem. We can't update it properly anymore because it was built with software that is now obsolete. We tried a Face Book page, and that worked about as well as Face Book ever does if you know what I mean. Here is a link if you want to wade into Swamp Book: https://www.facebook.com/DFWaquaticplantclub?ref=tn_tnmn

We need a web guru to lead us out of the darkness.


----------

